# Which remote control decoy?



## LeadHead

Now that my new e-caller is here (Alpha Dogg), what decoys are available that plug in to be used with the remote control? So far the Foxpro Black Jack is the main one that I've found, but was hoping for a better selection. Personal experiences would be welcome.


----------



## 220swift

None that I'm aware of yet. Primos was supposed to release one but I've not seen it yet.


----------



## LeadHead

After reading about different decoys there are 2 models I'm particularly leaning towards. The Foxpro Black Jack and the Primos Sit N Spin. The main reason for buying the Black Jack would be because it can be plugged in to my Alpha Dogg and controlled remotely, which would be nice so that it's not drawing attention while setting up. A common complaint, however, appears to be the lack of ruggedness when trying to stick it into hard or frozen ground.
The Sit N Spin does not offer remote capability (a real minus IMO) but it seems to have more satisfied users in regards to being well built. Do any of you guys have educated opinions on these, or yet another option? The Mojo Critter looks interesting but doesn't appear to be easily packed into a knap sack.


----------



## prairiewolf

I have the sit-n-spin and like it very much it packs very small (fits in the turkey box call pouch in my vest) and if you want a longer stake just get a small piece of all thread and a coupler nut and you can double the length. The adjustable speed is the best part.


----------



## LeadHead

So, you don't think it's a big deal not to be able to control it remotely?


----------



## prairiewolf

No, I dont.

On a decoy I think it should run all the time, you may have it turned off just when a coyote is looking that way and then it isnt doing any good.


----------



## LeadHead

Good point.


----------



## prairiewolf

Another plus, walmart sells them for $19.99


----------



## LeadHead

As for movement (or lack thereof), I've been very dissatisfied with rabbit decoys such as the Quiver Critter or Featherflex Rigor Rabbit. They just don't exhibit much movement at all, especiallly the Rigor Rabbit. Looking for something a bit more eye-catching.


----------



## LeadHead

Hmmm, it's sounding even better.


----------



## LeadHead

I wonder if that's a local price for you? They're $29.97 online.


----------



## prairiewolf

I dont know, I think its on sell, I was just there a few days ago. But Weasel had one for sell on here for around $25 he may still have it.


----------



## Paul-e

I'm a little late on this thread but, Natchez Shooters Supplies (800)251-7839, has the best price I've found on the Sit n Spin. $22.99 Be sure and call in for it and request it to be shipped USPS instead of UPS. On-line orders can only go UPS and shipping runs over $17. (US Postal Service cost around $7) I looked everywhere around by me and no stores have these decoys on hand. The worst thing I've found about this decoy so far is, the name. Slightly awkward walking in to a dozen places asking for a Sit n Spin!


----------



## Rick Howard

I have used a mojo critter. It is a nice decoy. I rarely use it though. My concern is setting it up where they can see it.... lends it self to them seeing me too.


----------



## LeadHead

Dirty, that has been my concern exactly.


----------



## prairiewolf

A decoy will bring them in closer and I have watched them stay locked on the decoy and come in straight downwind. I think a coyote that hears a distress call and then sees something he thinks is hurt, kinda forgets the wind and comes in, this is also stated in the research the charles shawley wrote. It states that if a coyote thinks something is up he for sure will use his nose and try to get downwind, but if you can fool him a little he might just come straight in.


----------



## Rick Howard

I see the advantage Ed. I just have an issue with getting it deployed with minimal risk of getting busted. They need to make something you can just toss out from your concealed position..... wait.... patent pending. LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

I guesss you could duct tape the sit-n-spin to a spear and then throw it where you want. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

Perfect! I was thinking about a remote control pickup truck. Paint it camo. Put the decoy in the back. And drive the little buggy right out there. LOL

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11683155


----------



## prairiewolf

Dont just drive it out there, put a bunny suit on the truck with a remote speaker in the bed and run it around in circles !! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

Ed I think we just became millionaires. What shall we call it?


----------



## prairiewolf

As we think of a name there will be hundreds filing for patents LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

LMAO.... probably


----------



## prairiewolf

It would be cool to see a coyote chasing a remote bunny running in circles LMAO !!


----------



## Rick Howard

LOL I am looking at RC cars now.


----------



## fr3db3ar

There are people who do that with the RC cars. I've seen a few videos. I just got a fox jack 2 for my spitfire. Hopefully I'll get to try that out soon. Before this I've been using the MOJO critter. I've been happy with it except that it means I need to carry more batteries and I don't care much for using it in grass where it gets all wound up if I don't clear a spot for it.

Plus, now I'll be able to set both my caller and decoy up on one small tripod


----------



## Rick Howard

Thanks Fred I will have to check out those videos. Do you remember where you saw them? I like the idea of a decoy/caller. Having the sound and the visual in the same place seems logical.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Just some links to youtube. It's been a while. I would bet a "RC decoy or remote car decoy" would bring some results.


----------



## Rick Howard

I will do some searching. Thanks.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Well, it's either that or I'm just thinking of the movie with the giant worms in it, where they ran the RC around waiting for the worm to swallow it and splode


----------



## Rick Howard

hahahhah...... I will do some looking around tonight. If I find any, I will post them here. Worms or coyote.


----------



## Paul-e

prairiewolf said:


> Dont just drive it out there, put a bunny suit on the truck with a remote speaker in the bed and run it around in circles !! LOL


I tried the bunny suit thing- didn't work! Oh, you said on the truck, Nevermind!


----------



## Rick Howard

AAAAAAHAHAHAHA! We want photos! LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

Yoy just didnt call in a big enough Coyote ! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

Brilliant! I could cover my boot with a rabbit hide. Hang my foot out there and just flop it around. lol


----------



## Paul-e

Dirty, dont forget the cover scent! That's where I think I screwed up!


----------



## Rick Howard

Right the rabbit pee all over you as the key to pulling off a good stand. Don't worry about the wind. Just rabbit pee all over will do the trick. Make lots of noise.... you might even want to holler "here I come coyote! Imma get ya!" As long as you have enough rabbit pee. you will be fine. Don't forget to get some in your mouth too... LOL


----------



## Paul-e

Who needs rabbit pee?!?! You guys got me laughin so hard I'm covered!
rabbit suit-check
pee -check
practice Dirty's rabbit holler- check


----------



## Rick Howard

Alright so back to topic for a minute..... If Primos is going to come out with a decoy that work with your callers remote... I would wait for that. Fumbling with 2 remotes would seem like a pain in the @rse to me. You might try asking them. Tell them you are going to buy the foxpro if don't have an answer for you.


----------



## Hellbilly1373

I've been thinking about the FoxJack II, mainly because it will attatch to my spitfire. Do any of you guys have any experience useing one?


----------



## Rick Howard

No but I intend too. I just,1 hour ago, bought a wildfire. I feel good about it. Attachable decoy in the near future.


----------



## prairiewolf

congrats Rick on the new caller


----------



## Rick Howard

Thanks Ed! It took me awhile to give in...... Maybe now you get a real cell phone LMAO


----------



## prairiewolf

It will never happen, LOL I like being unreachable.


----------



## Rick Howard

Sometimes there is bliss in that.


----------



## hassell

prairiewolf said:


> It will never happen, LOL I like being unreachable.


 Through the wifes family side she got a call today from Kansas from a lady wanting her Borsch soup recipe, Cindy told her that we don't even have a cell-phone, well you should have heard that response, just flabbergasted.


----------



## Rick Howard

I understand not wanting to have a cell phone. I know I don't always have to answer it too. Most folks can't figure that last part out. That is why they fail to understand the first part.


----------



## JTKillough

LeadHead said:


> Now that my new e-caller is here (Alpha Dogg), what decoys are available that plug in to be used with the remote control? So far the Foxpro Black Jack is the main one that I've found, but was hoping for a better selection. Personal experiences would be welcome.


Sorry Lead, should have bought the Foxpro.








This morning, 8am
Stats:
Foxpro Firestorm/Jackrabbit/Foxjack in full swing
Coyote crossed creek, ran in, I woofed, but he didn't stop, once he locked onto the Deke
Coyote stopped and sniffed the Deke
Coyote also sniffed my trail and fled
Took the shot at 30 yards
Tricked-out DPMS Panther Coyote Whacker Slick-side in 223
DRT


----------



## hassell

Right on JT, congrats. on the hunt.


----------



## Rick Howard

Nice Job!


----------

